# PCI oder PCIe?



## carnby91 (10. August 2006)

Also ich hab da mal 'ne Frage.
Ich weiß schonmal, dass mein PC kein AGP-Anschluss hat.
Deshalb wollte ich mir eine PCI-Express-Karte kaufen, habe aber mal im Internet gelesen, dass mein Mainboard nur "PCI-Express 1x" unterstützt. Aber da habe ich mich beraten lassen(herfag) und die sagten, dass PCI-Express immer 16x fach ist und PCI ist 1x.
Aber es steht bei Diagnoseprog und Driver Genius usw. überall PCI-Express port.
Also wollte ich jetzt mal fragen ob mir jemand ein Programm geben kann, welches das testet und mir eindeutig sagt, "ja es gehen PCIe Karten oder nur normale PCI".

Danke schonmal
ciao 

PS: Ich hatte kein Handbuch für mein Mainboard dabei. Deswegen kann ich da nicht nachgucken...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2006)

Ich hab auf der Arbeit vor Kurzem ein wenig mit PCI-Express zu tun gehabt. Und dieser PCI-Express 1x Slot ist dieser ganz ganz kurze Slot. Grafikkarten hab ich dafuer bei Alternate nur eine gefunden, und zwar eine Matrox.
Wie alt/neu ist denn Dein Rechner/Board, anhand dessen kann man vielleicht feststellen ob die Chance besteht, dass dieser mit PCI-Express ausgestattet sein koennte.


----------



## carnby91 (10. August 2006)

Hi
Ich habe mir den PC im November 2005 zugelegt. Der war nagelneu. Er ist so auch sehr gut und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Nur die On-Board Graka lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Danke für deine Hilfe und ich hoffe wir können das klären


----------



## michaelwengert (10. August 2006)

Am besten du schraubst einfach mal deinen PC auf.

wenn so ein ganz kurzer Anschluß(ka..so ca 2cm lang) drin ist is es ein PCI-express 1x

Die PCI und PCI-express kannst eigentlich dadurch unterscheiden, dass von links aus gesehen (also da wo deine Anschlüße  sind) der PCI-Anschluss erst ein langes und dann ein kurzes Anschlussteil hat. beim PCI-express ist es andersrum.

PCIe: XXXX | XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
PCI : XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX | XXXX


----------



## chmee (10. August 2006)

Sie sind auch farblich unterscheidbar: -grundsätzlich-

ISA - schwarz
PCI - Weiß
AGP - Braun oder gelb
PCIe 1x - blau
PCIe 16x - rot

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Du hast VLB (Vesa Local Bus) vergessen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war dieser Schwarz mit brauner Extension. 
War damals echt der Knueller das Ding, bis dann natuerlich PCI kam.


----------



## carnby91 (11. August 2006)

Hi!
Also ich habe mein PC mal aufgeschraubt und da waren drei weiße PCI-Steckpätze
und da drüber war ein ca. 2cm langer Steckplatz. Das müsste doch dann PCI-Express 1x sein. Was kann ich denn da jetzt noch machen?

Danke ciao


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Wie gesagt, die einzige Grafikkarte die ich bei Alternate fuer PCI-Express 1x gesehen hatte war eine Matrox. Die Karten sind zwar im Grunde garnicht schlecht, aber eben nicht zum Zocken ausgelegt wie nVidia und ATI.
Aber diese Karte duerfte trotzdem noch besser sein als eine nVidia oder ATI auf PCI. Dementsprechend rate ich Dir einfach mal ein neues Board zu kaufen welches auch anstaendige Slots bietet.


----------

